# desktop agent tray...?



## Bergie

When my computer boots up I get a notice that my "desktop agent tray has stopped working."  It has 2 choices to choose from.  "debug" or "cancel."  the debug doesn't get rid of it for the next time I reboot.  Cancel makes the notice go away but then I could not shut down the computer the normal way.  The start/shutdown wouldn't work.

What is this and how do I fix it?

I'm using Vista

Thanks


----------



## Apoc

Not sure if this well help but here you go. 

Most people with this problem have a *Qwest Broadband* internet service. There problem started when they either updated the software or did not allowed the *"Qwest TouchPoint Agent"* app to run. If you uninstall the Qwest software and discontinue there Broadband service it should go away.

*Or, and I found this post at* http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_7-performance/desktop-tray-agent-has-stopped-working/ec9f6b7a-4ff5-4eb6-95c5-4344eba682bd?page=2
the easier way to fix the issue is: left click on start, in start search, type msconfig, hit enter, if you get a message obx, click continue.  This will bring up the system configuration screen.  Click the tab entitled "Startup".  Scroll down to find the desktop agent tray entry.  Unclick the check box by it.  Hit Apply on the bottom.  Then click ok.  This will fix the issue.  This is a program used by qwest to update their installer when setting up DSL and is not needed by you - the common user.


----------



## Bergie

Thanks
That did the trick.


----------

